# working at westbury, anywhere to park my caravan?



## snadge (Sep 12, 2005)

Right, I'm off to Westbury at the end of the week working for 2/3 months.

My plans are to buy a touring caravan for about a grand and get a cheap deal on somewhere to put it for that period.

All I need is an electrical hook-up really and access to water, toilet and shower block would be great but not essential.


If any urbanites have a bit spare land that they would hook me up on I'm sure we could come to an arrangement   


I haven't bought a caravan yet so if you know anyone selling, gis' a nod.

caravan requirements,any berth,  14-16ft internal, cassette toilet, fridge, hot/cold water, cooker, 240 hookup.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 13, 2005)

Bloody travellers, get off my land....


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Bloody travellers, get off my land....



No it is:- Get orf my land.


----------



## snadge (Sep 13, 2005)

no it's not, it's


" get orf my thread you twats"


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 13, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> no it's not, it's
> 
> 
> " get orf my thread you twats"


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 13, 2005)

'ippy vermin


----------



## J77 (Sep 14, 2005)

It's actually 'moi' but at least your OP gets a bump.


----------

